# HD DVD and the Internet



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, I guess Im definetly a geek being excited about this...

With the recent release of Bandai Visual Freedom Volume 1 and the upcoming release of Blood Diamond from Warner being the first Hi Def titles to be interactive with the internet.

They may be small features like downloading trailers for anime movies that I dont watch or online polls that arent truly exciting but I think this is like being able to get online when it was first available... 

I think in a few years when the internet is totally interactive with the living room and home entertainment center you can point back to these first couple of discs as being the first for the technology...

I think its incredible what there doing with the technology itself and as a programmer I'm dying to learn more about it for my own intersts in the subject.

I doubt I'll find any that have permenant internet connections at the moment for there HD players but figured it would be a conversational topic anyway:

How do you plan on connecting your HD DVD player to the internet to use the upcoming online features?

Wireless, hardwire, what type of equipment etc...


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

My HD-XE1 HD DVD player has a permanent connection to my home network with 24/7 access to cable internet and I'm hanging to have the internet features enabled on the discs

Looking for more info on HD DVD? Check out some of these whitepapers 

cheers


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

MACCA350 said:


> Looking for more info on HD DVD? Check out some of these whitepapers
> 
> cheers


I have the spec info thanks... 

:lease:: Unless you want to send me the HDi programming specs there charging 5k for :holycow: 

Right now I figure I have 3 options and still going back and forth about which may be best. 

To start my house is set up as follows, my HT room is in my basement and I have an office on the 1st floor that has my main PC with cable internet access. The office has a router which gives the rest of the house a wireless connection (although I need a new router)

Now I could either set up the HT room with a wirless adapter and connection but I'm worried that large video files plus how shielded and insulated the basement and HT room is may interfere and slow the connection to the room.

Second option would be running ethernet cable to my router in my 1st floor office about 100-150 foot I guess.

Third option, my HT room does have a cable box and connection. I'm wondering how I can take advantage of this cable line being right there without paying for a second internet connection to the house. I'm guessing if I hook up a second _cable modem_ there it would have to be a seperate account, right? Also there is no computer there so it would have to be able to give internet access going from cable line >> cable modem >> directly to HD DVD player


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm almost sure that the one wireless connection will be fine. I'd try it first before buying anything new.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I have always had my HD-XA1 and now also my HD-XA2 hard wired to my router which in turn is fed by a cable modem. Have Blood Diamond on order with Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Third option, my HT room does have a cable box and connection right there. I'm trying to find out more about this but I'm wondering how I can take advantage of this cable line being right there without paying for a second internet connection to the house. I'm guessing if I hook up a second router there it would have to be a seperate account, right?
> 
> Also Im not willing to put my office computer a wireless connection so I'm not making the HT room the main


Now that I've acutally gone out and bought a player [X-E1] and realize there is no USB port on it [which I really don't get], I'll reverse myself and suggest that number 3 should be your preferred option, assuming:

1. There is cable wire already running through the basement connection, and

2. The wiring from the basement extends into the rest of the house.

If it doesn't, it's no big deal but it would make it easier if it did. If it's the same wire, I would have the cable guy come out and install a splitter right at the box in the basement. Last time I checked, it doesn't cost you anything more to have the signal split. Afterall, you're probably already splitting it upstairs from the living room, bedrooms, litchen, ect. One more spolit probaly won't matter much. You probably still want to by a router for the HT to keep the hackers out but I don't think you'll need much more than that.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

javry said:


> Now that I've acutally gone out and bought a player [X-E1] and realize there is no USB port on it [which I really don't get],


Not sure what you want the USB port on the XE1 for, but if its for internet connectivity the XE1 has an Ethernet connection on the back for that. 

There are also 2 USB(or as the manual calls them-'extension ports') ports on the front of the XE1, the manual says these 'may be used in the future for additional control options'.

cheers


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

javry said:


> Now that I've acutally gone out and bought a player [X-E1] and realize there is no USB port on it [which I really don't get], I'll reverse myself and suggest that number 3 should be your preferred option, assuming:
> 
> 1. There is cable wire already running through the basement connection, and
> 
> ...



Splitting the wire is no problem and the cable line is right there in the equipment rack for the cable box but it would need to go from the coax cable (or whatever type of cable it is they run) into a _cable modem _and from there into the HD DVD player.

My question is more on the side of, in addition to my internet account upstairs if I put another _modem _in the HT room would it be a seperate IP / internet account & bill to the house? 

Second would be could I even go directly from the _cable modem _into the HD DVD player without a configured PC?

As to your statement about your own situation, I agree with Mac, all HD DVD players are required to have an internet connection plus 2 USB ports. You wireless adapter should be able to be plugged right into the ethernet port.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Dude, given all that, you'd be crazy not to do it. But let me answer your question directly. It should not cost you any more to have seperate routers connected to seperate computers. You may have a few techincal issue though if both routers are wireless for instance. They may start trying to talk to each other and other computers such as laptops would have to choose between them. But that's a seperate issue....and might be kind of fun. 

Within the downstairs option, I would think you have a few sub options.

1. Go with what is called a router "access point", which is an ideal thing for your setup.
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C1&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1115416939789&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper. 

With this one you won't need a splitter or anything else. Just the box. You can get them at BB or equivalent. I like this option the best because of it's efficiency.

2. Go for a seperate router altogether. If I did this one I'd probably go wired, since it would be dedicated to only one source. The only downside of this option is the cost of installing the splitter and buying the hub. You may also have to buy an additional modem if the router doesn't come with one. Also this option kind've defeats the whole purpose of having a "router" in the first place. Do you know if your cable box has a modem in it?

3. Hard wire from downstairs straight to your upstairs router. I'd put this option in the middle because it only requires an extended ethernet chord. It gets the job done with no further hassle than running the chord from your downstairs unit to your upstairs router.


As to your second issue: The unit has all the setup functions loaded into it for internet connection. For purposes of net hookups it is, in fact, a PC itself. So, the answer would be no. You do not need an outboard PC to hook the router to the player. You go directly from the ethernet port in the router to the ethernet port in the unit.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Tommy said:


> My question is more on the side of, if I put another router there would it be a seperate IP / internet accound & bill to the house since I already have the main router upstairs?


No problem. I have a D-Link 4 port router feeding the two HD DVD players and also a 4 port plus wireless D-Link router (they are cascaded). The router install/setup software made me change the first router to 192.168.10.1 and have the second (the wireless one) router set to 192.168.0.1

My PC's and the wireless are on the second cascaded router. The IP addresses above are the standard ones used by most home networks and isolated by the router firewall. -- my cable modem is assigned a unique IP address by my ISP.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

To bobgpsr & Javry:

I apoligize, I have found errors in my previous posts that may be causing confusion. I repeatedly used the term “*router*” when I was actually referring to a “*cable modem*” in reference to connecting the existing cable line to the HD DVD player. I will delete the posts where I mentioned this and ask that you do the same so that it does not confuse anyone else.

I will attempt to clarify my original question below:

*My House Layout:*

*1st Floor Office* – and internet connection contains a cable line which is connected to the _cable modem >> wireless router >> desktop PC_. 

*Basement HT Room* – The equipment rack ifor the HT room includes HD DVD player and Cable box for TV viewing.

I figure I have at least 3 options for an internet connection in the HT room so that I can connect the HD DVD player. 

1)	I know I could connect a wireless adapter to the HD player and existing wireless network in the house but think this may be to slow and prefer a hard line connection.


2)	I could run network cable from the HD player to the router in my 1st floor office but this would be over 150’ of cable required plus fishing wires behind walls.


3)	I would like to take advantage and use the cable line for cable box that is already there in the HT room equipment rack. 

*Questions:[/B]

1)	Can I connect a second cable modem in the house for internet access?

2) Would it be considered the same account or a seperate account with additional bill per month?

3)	There is no computer in the HT room, can I connect directly from Cable Line >> Cable Modem >> HD DVD Player?*


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tommy said:


> 3)	I would like to take advantage and use the cable line for cable box that is already there in the HT room equipment rack.
> 
> *Questions:[/B]
> 
> 1)	Can I connect a second cable modem in the house for internet access?*


*I just called My Cable provider and asked them this question. They said no it is not possible, there can only be one Modem connected per house connection, although there can be more than one cable set-top box's in the house. I asked them if I paid for a second account could they do it and they said no it is not possible with my provider, its a hardware issue not a company policy issue, but call you're provider and ask them because it might be possible on their system.



Tommy said:



3)	There is no computer in the HT room, can I connect directly from Cable Line >> Cable Modem >> HD DVD Player?

Click to expand...

Yes. My HD DVD player is connected directly to my router which is connected directly to my cable modem, with no PC in the chain

Looks like you may have to run a cable from you're 1st floor office to the lounge or use wireless.

cheers*


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

MACCA350 said:


> I just called My Cable provider and asked them this question. They said no it is not possible, there can only be one Modem connected per house connection, although there can be more than one cable set-top box's in the house. I asked them if I paid for a second account could they do it and they said no it is not possible with my provider, its a hardware issue not a company policy issue, but call you're provider and ask them because it might be possible on their system.
> 
> Yes. My HD DVD player is connected directly to my router which is connected directly to my cable modem, with no PC in the chain
> 
> ...


Hi Macc, thanks for taking the time for this. According to a statment I previously saw on my cable providers site (Service Electric) it does say that 2 PC internet connections are allowed per household and unlimited wireless connections. 

I'm reading this as 2 hardwired connetions but when I called customer support they just keep giving me info about how to set up a wireless network and had no clue about anything besides that concerning the internet.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Hi Macc, thanks for taking the time for this. According to a statment I previously saw on my cable providers site (Service Electric) it does say that 2 PC internet connections are allowed per household and unlimited wireless connections.
> 
> I'm reading this as 2 hardwired connetions but when I called customer support they just keep giving me info about how to set up a wireless network and had no clue about anything besides that concerning the internet.


I'm pretty sure when they say two PC internet connections are allowed, they are referring to IP addresses not two cable modems. When I had Road Runner a few years back (moved and had to switch providers) they allowed up to three PC's or devices. That meant I could use a simple hub and not a router and the cable modem would act as a DHCP server. Back then routers were 4 to 5 times what they cost now, so a hub was nice.

I personally would go for the hardwire unless you just can't get a cable run down there, but that doesn't seem like it should be a problem. Wireless is okay but subject to interference and potential drop outs. I have an old house and can't keep a wireless connection up. For viewing streaming trailers or even downloading them it would be fine and worse case just an irritation if the connection dropped, but if you were doing a firmware update and it drops... I just wouldn't want to be in that situation myself personally.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

wbassett said:


> I'm pretty sure when they say two PC internet connections are allowed, they are referring to IP addresses not two cable modems. When I had Road Runner a few years back (moved and had to switch providers) they allowed up to three PC's or devices. That meant I could use a simple hub and not a router and the cable modem would act as a DHCP server. Back then routers were 4 to 5 times what they cost now, so a hub was nice.
> 
> I personally would go for the hardwire unless you just can't get a cable run down there, but that doesn't seem like it should be a problem. Wireless is okay but subject to interference and potential drop outs. I have an old house and can't keep a wireless connection up. For viewing streaming trailers or even downloading them it would be fine and worse case just an irritation if the connection dropped, but if you were doing a firmware update and it drops... I just wouldn't want to be in that situation myself personally.


It now says something to the effect of "an additional connection" being part of the package. They may have changed there wording I recall it previously stating 2 connections and now see the wording above.

Either way it seperatly says something else about being allowed to share up to five computer connections which I am reading as different.

I would think sharing connections are as you say me connectiong everything by a hub or router but I think the additional connection would be exactly that an additional connection.

----

You are right though, I can just run the wire myself but truly hate the thought of paying for 150' of wire, fishing it through walls, drilling through the ceiling/floor in my office, having another wire run across the floor to my desk, all this while there is a cable line that is sitting right there in the equipment rack. There must be an easy way to take advantage of this.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Just to update my own thread on the subject:


I ran a 100' ethernet wire over the weekend from my wireless router with wire ports available on 1st floor to my HT rack for a permenant connection. Setup was real easy and directions easy to follow.

It worked great. I updated the firmware and then sat down and enjoyed the new web enabled interactivity features available on the Blood Diamond disc.

Since I do also use this router for a wireless network that is also running in the house and I've had previous problems with it constantly needed to be reset/rebooted due to dropping its connections constantly, I am looking to replace it. 

Can anyone recommend a good wireless router that has available wired ports and doesnt have this problem?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good wireless router that has available wired ports and doesnt have this problem?


Hi Tom,

I have a Linksys WRT54G that is a wireless router with, I think, three or four wired ports as well. It a 10/100 MBPS device, so won't work if you need 1G data rates, but most of us don't need that yet...

Never had a problem with it, and it runs five PCs and one Vonage telephone modem thingy. Incoming data is from a Comcast cable modem. Well, when I say "never had a problem with it" I should say that I have to reboot things every once in a while, maybe twice a year. But I just power cycle everything and it's fine. So, when that happens, I can't tell if it's the Linksys, the cable modem, etc., but I don't really care because it's so infrequent. With that in mind, are you sure your problem is in the router, or could it be somewhere else like the modem itself? I guess you'll have to start swapping things out to start that troubleshooting.

Good luck!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

When only the modem is connected directly to the pc, I never noticed a dropped connection or had to reset/reboot anything. Now it is pretty much daily I got the kids complaining they cant get on the internet till I reset it...


----------

